# Exploration and Biopsy of the Perineum



## mfowler (Jun 15, 2009)

My Physician did a exploration and biopsy on the perineum area on a Male.  It was orginally thought to be an abscess but once he opened it up all he found was inflammed tissue.  I can locate this on a Female but there is not much for a male.   Any help would be great.

Thanks 
Mandy CPC


----------



## Boxmeyer (Jun 15, 2009)

I would try to use the CPT code 11004. And ICD.9 Neoplasm benign 229.8


----------

